# Sachs Shifters with XTR Der?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got a 95 era Santana Sovereign that is equipped with 8 Speed XTR with Sachs brifters. When adjusting the gears I seem to be having some issues with the mid-range. I get a skip pretty often. Cable is not too tight. Limit screws adjusted properly. 

Assunme these are original components--Could these be 7 speed shifters or somehow other slightly incompatible with the XTR? I'm not familiar with Sachs at all.


----------



## wheelsgman (Dec 30, 2005)

Your Sachs brifters were made by Campagnolo, and designed to be Shimano-compatible. I only remember them coming in 8 speed. Here is a link further discussing this. velospace bike forums - Determining what speed these are?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wheelsgman said:


> Your Sachs brifters were made by Campagnolo, and designed to be Shimano-compatible. I only remember them coming in 8 speed. Here is a link further discussing this. velospace bike forums - Determining what speed these are?


I've gotten use to them a bit more since posting this. I do think they are compatible, but they aren't great in certain gear combinations and you do sometimes need to shift up or down to get it to feel right and not grind. I think I was expecting the crispness of my Campy Chorus 10 speed double instead of the usual behavior of an older 8 speed triple.


----------

